# anyone read



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Passionate Marriage | PassionateMarriage

I thought this was a great book. Anyone else read it?

S


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have it, but have not read it all yet. What I have read I've enjoyed.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've read this, I can't say the whole thing, but loved it , it is the 1st book I picked up to REALLY & truly explain how a man feels inside when his wife refuses or is simply uninterested in sex with him, how this hurts him. I cried reading that part, cause I was guilty of doing that to my wonderful husband in the past, never understood the Gravity of it. 

Great book!


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

Thriftbooks Used Books - Passionate Marriage: Keeping Love and Intimacy Alive in Committed Relationships

Felt like being helpful tonight...list price is 20 bucks. 
I'm getting mine for under 4.03 tax and free shipping.

Dang I wish he was here tonight...feel like talking and solving our problems so we can go back to being newlyweds.

Good luck!!!


----------

